# A Peek at Bathsheba



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

*Cover reveal: A Peek at Bathsheba
*
My book, A Peek at Bathsheba, includes a sighting of Bathsheba at mouth of a cave, located just above the Kidron valley, near Jerusalem. The setting immediately brought to my mind A Woman Bathing in a Stream, painted in 1655 by Rembrandt, immediately after he painted Bathsheba at Her Bath.

During the history of art, most artists portrayed Bathsheba as a fleshy, mature woman. They often placed her in a lush outdoor scenery, such as a royal garden, with flowing water or with a fountain. Spotting a forbidden woman in a setting reminiscent of the Garden of Eden is a tempting fantasy, and quite a departure from the biblical account, that states she was bathing on her roof. Artists go after their own heart--and so, indeed, do writers--to suggest the emotional essence of the story.

Rembrandt places his figure not in a garden, but in a cave with a pool of water, which is at once an outdoor and indoor scene (and in Bathsheba at Her Bath he presented her in an indoor scene, in her bedroom.)

Unlike paintings done by other artists--depicting Susanna and the Elders, Bathsheba, or the goddess Diana, who were all spied upon while bathing--this painting does not show the peeping man. Instead, Rembrandt supplants him by you, the viewer. Also, the woman in his painting is in control of the situation, rather than a victim of it. 
Rembrandt worked mostly with a grays, browns, and blacks, setting objects back by plunging them into this dark tone, and bringing them forward by shining a bright light directly upon them, creating stark contrasts. The resulting image is sculptural in nature, and strikingly dramatic.

Clearly, the composition of my watercolor painting is inspired by his admirable art, shares a similar spirit of intimacy, and maintains a loving respect for the model. Here is my approach, my homage to it, which illuminates the new vision I use for the story.

I strive to maintain a sculptural feel for Bathsheba, but take the freedom to play with a splash of colors, so as to draw contrasts between cool and warm hues. I create a variety of textures, using a loose, spontaneous brushstroke. This I achieve by applying puddles of pigments over Yupo paper, which (unlike traditional watercolor paper) is non-absorbent. I let these puddles drip in some places, and in other places, I lift and shape them into careful designs, using various tools.

The font selected for the title depicts a regal, dynamically slanted, and rather grandiose handwriting style, just the way I imagine David's penmanship in his private diary. 
By contrast to the title, the font selected for the name of the trilogy--The David Chronicles--is a more formal one, and it is presented in capitals. This adheres to the font scheme for the cover of the first volume, Rise to Power.

At the top, the letters are bathed in golden light, which fades gradually towards the bottom. Down there, they are soaked in a blood red color, as befits this dramatic affair of love and war.

A Peek at Bathsheba is one volume out of a trilogy. Therefore I am designing the spines of all three covers to have a matching feel in terms of the image and font scheme. So when you place them on your bookshelf, one spine next to the other, all three volumes will visually belong together. Together they will grace the look of your library.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

_At the height of the lunar cycle, when the moon grows full once again, I give in to temptation. I go out onto the roof, where I hope, in vain, to catch a glimpse of her. And just as I start agonizing, asking myself how long can our secret be kept silent, an interruption occurs. 
My bodyguard, Benaiah, comes out. I want to believe that he knows nothing about me except what orders I give him, and how I want them obeyed. 
When he comes to a stand near me I spot a note in his hand. I recognize it: this is the same little papyrus scroll I sent with him that first time, a month ago, but she must have sealed it anew. 
I break the seal and then, then I stare at the unfurled thing, utterly speechless. It takes just three words to get me into this state. 
In long, elegant glyphs, Bathsheba has written, simply, "I am pregnant."_

David in A Peek at Bathsheba

The correspondence between David and Bathsheba is the invention of artists, whose mind was tickled to imagine how the two lovers communicated to try and prevent a public scandal. Here is the work of two great artists, Rembrandt's Bathsheba at her bath, and Picasso's version based on Rembrandt's. Compare how he makes Bathsheba lean forward, emphasizing her keen attention to the letter, and how he plays with the patterns so that the entire space is abuzz with energy.

Rembrandt, Bathsheba at her bath









Picasso, Bathsheba at her bath









Just released! Volume II of The David Chronicles trilogy:
A Peek at Bathsheba
★ Ebook ★ Print ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

History is written by the winners. They make sure to remove that version of history that belongs to the losers. David, the young entertainer coming to play his lyre in king Saul's court, makes this point in Rise to Power:

_Hung on the wall is an shiny iron shield. I brush my fingers over the sharp ridges of the engraved inscription, trying to figure it out by touch. 
It says, The House of Kish. To a naive observer it may seem like an emblem of a highly respected ancestry--but as everyone around the country knows, Saul has no royal blood in his veins. He is the son of Kish, a lowly farmer who owns but a few asses. In his youth Saul used to tend to these stubborn animals. 
He may long for those carefree days. Even so, word on the street is that he did a lousy job, because the asses got lost more often than not. Everyone hopes and prays that he will do better as a king.
The worst part is, his family comes from a tribe of ill-repute. The tribe of Benjamin is known to be nothing but a rowdy mob, notorious for an insatiable appetite for rape and murder, for which it was severely punished. In a fierce civil war, it was nearly wiped out--not so long ago--by the other tribes. 
For the life of me I cannot figure why the first king of Israel should be picked from the poor, the downtrodden. It is a questionable political decision--but perhaps it is better this way. In the back of his mind Saul should know his humble beginnings. He should feel compassion for his subjects, even though at this point all I sense out of him is rage and jealousy.
He is the son of a simple farmer, which makes this emblem quite pretentious. But who cares? By instinct I get it, I understand his need to display the thing, because this is the way to create history, when none is available. _

Even when the winner's version of history makes it to the books, it is modiﬁed by later generations, adding layers upon layers of interpretation. So when I select old yarn to give it a new twist, I always focus on the human aspect: my biblically-inspired characters are no heroes. They are modern men and women, who at times ﬁnd the courage to do heroic acts; at times they are besieged by emotions of grief, jealousy, or overwhelming passion; and always, they ponder who they are with the doubts and hesitations that are familiar to all of us.

Here, for example, is what Yankle--the main character in my book A Favorite Son, inspired by the biblical ﬁgure of Jacob--says about who he is.

_I like to think of myself as a modern man. A confused one. One left to his own devices, because of one thing: the silence of God. When Isaac, my father, lay on his deathbed, waiting for me, or rather, for his favorite son to come in, he suspected, somehow, that he was about to be fooled. And yet, God kept silent. Now, all these years later, I wonder about it. 
God did not help the old man. He gave no warning to him, not one whisper in his ear, not a single clue. Now as then, He is utterly still, and will not alert me when my time comes, when they, my sons, flesh of my flesh, blood of my blood, are ready to face me, to fool their old man._









★ *Like reading? Get these books* ★
Just released! Volume II of the trilogy:
A Peek at Bathsheba
★ Ebook ★ Print ★

Volume I of the trilogy: 
Rise to Power
★ Audio ★ Ebook ★ Print ★

A Favorite Son
★ Audio★ Ebook ★ Print ★


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know how Justin Harmer found my work. I consider myself lucky for it, because he placed an audition for it. Take a listen to an excerpt from the upcoming audiobook edition of A Peek at Bathsheba:

To read more, and listen to the narration, click here: 
The voice behind [url-http://uviart.blogspot.com/2014/09/the-voice-behind-peek-at-bathsheba.html]A Peek at Bathsheba[/url]










*On a different note:*

Sheila Deeth is the author of the novel Divide by Zero and the Five-Minute Bible Stories series of seven books. With a Masters in mathematics from Cambridge University, England, she is a top 1000 reviewer on Amazon, and on other reading sites. I am thrilled to find her review of A Peek at Bathsheba:

★★★★★ Where faith, love and power combine - wonderfully told, September 3, 2014
By S. Deeth "Sheila Deeth" (OR, USA) 
(TOP 1000 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (REAL NAME)

I really enjoyed Uvi Poznansky's Rise to Power, so there was no way I would miss the chance to read A Peek at Bathsheba, second in her David Chronicles. It's a wonderful story, well able to stand alone, and gorgeously, lyrically told. Those familiar with the Bible account will know where King David is coming from and going to. But every twist and turn of this plot feels fresh and new as David truly comes to life, an old man recollecting past mistakes; a king with many wives and honest loves and needs; a father who never quite knew what a father should do; and a man who, in volume three, will most surely be In Search of Redemption.

Author Uvi Poznansky has a wonderful talent for making the Biblical real, turning classic heroes into their humanly flawed counterparts, and rendering them totally fascinating. By the end of the tale, readers will feel they have truly sat at David's feet, listening to him speak.

By turns cynical, sad, excitable, eager, foolish, wise, and maybe even driven a little mad by circumstance, this great king leads his people, sometimes leads his armies, and tries to lead his family into legacy. Meanwhile his prophet reminds him of God's decrees, memories remind him of friendships past, and soldiers remind him of who they think put him on this throne. Faith is a lithesome thing in this tale, hard to grasp yet always waiting to threaten from the wings. And the victor writes the history, or at least the victor employs the historian.

Familiar Bible phrases echo, from psalms and from further afield, turned sometimes to God, sometimes to love. "How much nagging can a man take from his wives?" David wonders, even as he writes, and the twin roles of warrior and poet twist his words. Told with powerful sympathy and irony, a nicely prophetic touch, and plenty of earthy, human emotion, this novella has a classic feel blended with a wholly new approach. It's beautifully researched, gorgeously rendered, and enticingly provocative in its blend of familiar and new. And it's highly recommended.

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA 
♥ Ebook ♥ http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6 
♥ Print ♥ http://BookShow.me//0984993274


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope you had a great Halloween, everyone! Like to dress up in costumes, or to strike a funny pose? You've come to the right place!

Here is Bathsheba Bathing, a lovely oil painting painting by Paolo Veronese, showing king David approaching her with a proposition in mind... I invite you to step into the scene, and help the action along! Here's how:

Come join David and Bathsheba in the royal gardens


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Perhaps it is the smell of blood, together with the sense of mystery, that bring to my mind the dangers lurking ahead--not just on this journey, and not just in my generation, but in generations to come. Somehow I foresee, right here and now, how our offspring will be lead, powerless, to the brink of extinction. 
I shudder to see the calf, held with a knife to its throat, fall to its knees before the sacrifice. Sharply has its last bleat died down. 
Then it is placed on the bronze altar, and carefully arranged into position between all the odd implements: the pails for removing ashes, and the shovels and basins and forks and fire pans and the utensils of bronze. In a flash, its body is completely consumed by fire. Nothing but ash remains. 
This burnt offering is a vision of our future. 
This calf is us. 
I feel an overwhelming sadness, and to escape its grip I begin to dance. I dance because this is our moment, because the future is faraway and the dangers it holds are still obscure. With enough joy, enough energy in all of us, perhaps we can change its course. 
Denial is bliss.
I give it everything I have. I dance with abandon. I dance with all my might.
As we come near the walls of the city I hear shouts, cheers, and the sound of trumpets, which spurs me to cry out, to sing. And as I am singing, the gates open before me.

David in A Peek at Bathsheba

To read more, see beautiful art, and listen to the narration click here:
*Dancing with all his might*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I have no secrets from you," I say, brazenly. "Perhaps I should have."
He seethes at me. "Behind my back, you've been bold enough to entertain the worst of my enemies, the one who has the blood of my brother, Asahel, on his hands."

To read more & listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
*Behind my back, you've been bold enough to entertain the worst of my enemies
*


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

CK Webb is an author of thriller books, a book reviewer, and the host of WebbWeaver Books, Where our favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional!. What a joy it is to come on her radio show, to talk about my trilogy, The David Chronicles, and the third volume, The Edge of Revolt which is already available to pre-order, just in time for the holidays!

Come listen for my radio interview with Cassidy Webb:

Where favorite authors read their books for you and clothing is 100% optional


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a lovely new audible review, written by Aaron Paul Lazar. Aaron is a mystery writer author, and many of his books have audiobook editions. I am thrilled by what he says about the narration of A Peek at Bathsheba:

Overall ★★★★★
Performance ★★★★★
Story ★★★★★
"A Literary Gem!"

A Peek at Bathsheba: The David Chronicles, Book 2, is a literary gem. Ms. Poznansky has paired her luscious telling of the life of David with a narrator most worthy. Mr. Justin Harmer's voice is liquid gold, with intonations so deft and moving that it's hard to imagine anyone else telling this story.

The story of David continues from Book 1, Rise to Power, through the third of the series, Edge of Revolt, just released. I plan to listen to the last book and hope Mr. Harmer will narrate this one as well.

David, the powerful narcissist who can wipe out entire villages with not a shred of guilt, yet who adores his (many) wives and children with most surprising tenderness, grows from youth to old man within the series. We experience frequent flashbacks or references to his youth in this story as well, which ties his life together very nicely.

I love Ms. Poznansky's evocative writing, and here is just one of many poetic scenes that moved me, describing David watching Bathsheba when she first came to his chambers:

"I sit at the edge of the bed, utterly fascinated by her beauty. Her
lashes are long, they flutter over her cheeks, and her hair waves
around her face with the rhythm of her steps. It glows like copper
under the flaming sconces, but when she crosses in front of the
window it turns blue against the moonshine."

You can call me a romantic, but this scene came alive for me with these and all of the well-chosen words in this novel.

Thank you, Ms. Poznansky, for allowing us to continue to believe that America still has great writers who carefully construct each sentence, and who can tell a great story at the same time.

- Highly recommended

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA
♥ Audio ♥ http://tinyurl.com/apeek-bathsheba-a
♥ Ebook ♥ http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6 
♥ Print ♥ http://BookShow.me/0984993274


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Separated from her by the thought of a kiss I sense her heat, and the gust of air scented by roses and by her flesh-but I cannot tell if the breath between us is hers or mine. Which is when I know, for one perfect moment, that she is part of my essence--

To read more click here:
Bathsheba holds me in a tender embrace as I lay her down


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I seal the scroll and give it to my dear, trusty soldier, knowing he would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in his hand.
And for a long time after the sound of his steps has died down I remain there, sitting at the edge of my throne, listening for him, hoping he would come back to me, wishing I could find a way to save him.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer , click here:
He would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in hand


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I find it amazing to be in the skin of the character from youth to old age. I hope you will too.

Check out the trailer:


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Mary Ann Vitale is the author of lovely children's books. I am thrilled to find her review of my novel, A Peek at Bathsheba:

★★★★★ A masterpiece!, March 2, 2015
By M.A. 
Verified Purchase
A Peek at Bathsheba is a great book that truly surprised me, I didn't know what to expect. It brings to life that particular Bible book of King David. The king goes through his turmoil, hopes, mistakes, passion, and love for Bathsheba. There are wars, blood shed, betrayals, and peace plans. He makes it clear what his role is as king. He has humor. I laughed at the remark made comparing a woman to a fruit. The book is written in a contemporary style, making us aware of the similar questions, mistakes, we share in our modern world. I love the author's poetic style!

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA:
kindle 
nook 




kobo 
smashwords 
Print 
Audio


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I go on to ask, "So, if she were a regular wife, I mean, the wife of a regular soldier, and could offer no political gain-none whatsoever-would you start an affair with her?"
"No," he says, firmly, and again he spits. "Never."
"Not even if you were in love?"
"Love?" he echoes, as if this were some foreign, Babylonian word--

To read more click here:
The general takes a sniff of the wine


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

As Uriah is summoned back to the court I ask myself, why is he so obstinate, so determined not to visit his wife? It is possible that a hint, a rumor of his her adultery has already reached his ears? If so, is there any course of action open to him?

To read more click here:
Haven't you just come from a military campaign?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Tell us the truth," she demands. "Are you having an affair?"
So what choice do I have but to swear, "In heaven's name, what are you suggesting?"
"I'm not suggesting," says she. "I'm just saying."
"I would never betray my wives!"

To read more click here:
Mother's Day Gift: Dear, are you cheating on us?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

What a great review by Joan Lane, the author of The Tangled Web: an international web of intrigue, murder and romance. I am thrilled to read what she wrote:

★★★★★ An enthralling spin on one of the Bible's most famous stories
By Joan P. Ashley "J.P. Lane" on May 7, 2015
Verified Purchase

This is the second book of the David Chronicles that I've read and I found it as enthralling as the first, which tells the story of David's famous slaying of Goliath, his years as a fugitive and his rise to power. In A Peek at Bathsheba, the story continues with David's coronation as King of Israel and his obsession with Bathsheba, the wife of one of his soldiers. This obsession leads to his passionate love affair with Bathsheba, the murder of her husband, and the beginning of the turmoil predicted by David's scribe, the prophet Nathan.

I love the way Uvi Poznansky weaves history, fantasy and exquisite prose together to create an enthralling portrayal of these times. Her story of David is loaded with vivid imagery, and emotion. You're there - in Israel, and inside David's head as you read his every thought and feel his joy and pain. Ms. Poznansky hasn't chosen to idealize David. He has his flaws, big ones. But perhaps this is why he is such a compelling character, the kind of character that doesn't allow you to put a book down.

I loved A Peek at Bathsheba. It's a brilliant piece of historical fiction.

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA
Forbidden love, political scandal
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-bath
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197118
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-bath
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-bath
#Print http://BookShow.me/0984993274
#Audio http://tinyurl.com/peek-bathsheba-2


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

After so many years of marriage, with a husband as doting as Uriah, she is still without child. And with her reputation-about which she can do little, because she is, after all, a soldier's wife-Bathsheba must have been with many men before me. Still, she is childless. How else can you explain this fact, but by assuming she is barren?

To read more click here:
Bathsheba, a soldier's wife


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I go out to the roof and pace to and fro. Already, there is chill in the air. The rays of the setting sun give a last flicker before darkness, before a sensation of fear sets in. Then they withdraw, hesitating to touch the tabernacle of God down there, below me.
Coming back in I set the twin sconces, left and right of the chamber door, aflame. Which is when, to the quickening of my pulse, I see it opening. 
There she is, lifting her little foot and setting it across the threshold.

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here: 
Love? Lust? Decadence?


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The David Chronicles is the journey of a lifetime, from the hero's youth to his old age. The way I wrote it is greatly inspired by painting and sculpture throughout the history of art, depicting the story David, who is an exceptional historical figure with great gifts, facing great temptations in love and war--

To read more, click here:
Begin the journey, see where it takes you


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

A long time ago I used to think that my youth was to blame for failing to understand my wives. No longer can I use that excuse, because I know all too well, there is no youth in me anymore. Which leaves me as baffled as ever, especially when it comes to the one woman I adore: Bathsheba--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration, click here:
I held her in my arms that hot summer evening


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Sapphire Reader, AKA Joan Roman Pavlick I is a audio book lover turned Audio Book Reviewer. I am thrilled to find her review of my novel, A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA:

★★★★★ A Love Story that should not go Unheard!
BySapphire Reader 
A Peek at Bathsheba, The David Chronicles, Book 2 by Uvi Poznansky. Performed by Justin Harmer. This nearly 7 hours audio book really took me by surprise.

Uvi's way of weaving a flow of words that brings to life the greatest love story that most may have missed in our lives. How we heard about David killing the Giant. Or how Bathsheba the most beautiful women of her time. This tale is of how even the best of us can fall into the sin of that forbidden love. With someone already married and by the law of God untouchable. I love the way the words unfurl themselves as they are spoken by David. His way of expressing himself thru his poetry and telling of his tales of the past.

Knowing that he is only a man. Yet an anointed King of Israel, he must keep up all appearances. David speaks about his love for his wives. How they bring out the best and sometimes the worst of him. Telling of how each one of them became his bride and the challenges he met to win them over and sometimes not even then. For each one of the wives holding their place in his heart and succession of heirs they bear. Then, one day looking from his balcony he sees her, Bathsheba. The most beautiful woman he has ever seen. However, this adoration that must be seen from afar has now consumed him. He must have her. Yet, this was the wife of one of his soldiers. The passionate affair with her now has David now sending her husband in the way of harms way in battle. His way of covering this scandal.

Uvi choice of words has David speaking in such a way that you can feel the passion in her words. The words as they are spoken by Justin Harmer. Soft spoken yet with enough forcefulness to hold you captive for that moment in time. I enjoyed the way the story unfurled itself piece by piece. A huge puzzle gently put together and over time, you feel the pain that Bathsheba has at the loss of their son. How David deals with that death. How he feels that this is God's way of punishing them for their indiscretion. How Justin over the course of the book the change in his voice as it grows older and weary over time.

This story has been beautifully written. It has been narrated/performed to perfection giving that passive tone needed for such a tale.

This book was provided to me by the author for an honest review. However, at the time I did not have the first part of the David Chronicles. So I purchased that book so I can give a review of part one of this extraordinary story. All views above are solely mine and no way effected by others or their comments. Please take the time to let me know if this review was helpful or not. Always cherish comments as well.

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-bath
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197118
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-bath
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-bath
#Print http://BookShow.me/0984993274
#Audio http://tinyurl.com/peek-bathsheba-2


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The walls are covered by cedar wood panels with fancy inlays in them, contrasting various stains and directions of wood grain. Flames are flickering in glass oil cups in the large metal chandeliers, which makes the vast space sparkle with light. This is so different from my humble home, back in Bethlehem. I have created something about which I have been dreaming since the days of my youth: a grand shell for justice, learning, and power. And like a shell, it is fragile--

To read more, and see beautiful art, click here:
If not for brotherhood, the rivalry between them may turn deadly


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely new review for my novel, A Peek at Bathsheba:

★★★★★ Modern Take on a Biblical Story, August 4, 2015
By Loves To Read

I'm a fan of historical fiction and have a soft spot for biblical fiction. In this second book of Poznansky's series about David, I was drawn to to beautiful imagery and characterization of historical figures I know so well from the Bible. What stuck me most about "Bathsheba" was the humanity of those characters and how under Poznansky's care, David became "real" for me. The author's unique perspective on time period drew me in, making me believe she had first hand knowledge of the conversations between David and Bathsheba which felt both biblical and contemporary at the same time. What made the book so enjoyable was that I connected to David as a person, a human with mortal faults and weaknesses, just like me. He questioned himself and his loyalty to God, all the while struggling with the power of sin. Outside of the Bible, within in the context of this series, David (and Bathsheba) are still both holy and worthy of reverence, but are also people in need of our empathy and understanding. Bravo. Highly recommend to historical fiction lovers, especially those who enjoy novels like The Red Tent by Anita Diamant.

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-bath
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id96...
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-bath
#smashwords http://tinyurl.com/smsh-bath
#Print http://BookShow.me/0984993274
#Audio http://tinyurl.com/peek-bathsheba-2


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

For a whole month, fearing that a scandal may erupt, I avoid sending for her. It is the beginning of summer, and the heat is unusual, unrelenting-but I avoid going out onto the roof, which is where a light breeze can offer some relief, because it is there, more than any other place, that I ache for her. I whisper her name, and burn up at the mere sound of it--

To read more click here:
For a whole month, fearing that a scandal may erupt, I avoid sending for her


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Ashley Fontainne is an avid reader of classic literature and she is the author of Zero Balance, Accountable to None, Ramblings of a Mad Southern Woman, and more. So I am honored that she has just posted a review of my novel on Amazon. This is what she says about my mover, A Peek at Bathsheba:

★★★★★ Beautifully crafted!, October 5, 2015
By Ashley Fontainne
This review is from: A Peek at Bathsheba (The David Chronicles Book 2) (Kindle Edition)
Uvi Poznansky's body of works with any art form she uses is magical. In this story, the second in the David Chronicles, Uvi applies her extensive knowledge of ancient Biblical times to craft a lyrical, rhythmic piece that could easily have been written from a real-time perspective during the days of David and Bathsheba.

The fluid and imaginative words in the pages immerse the reader inside the hearts and minds of not only the characters of the Old Testament but also the daily lives of others during the time period. Complex and colorful, Uvi expertly guides the reader back to a time long since passed, yet delicately weaves the age-old struggles of life, children, marriage, aging and relationship issues we all experience today. Reading this book was like grabbing a companion guide to The Psalms! The banter between the main characters was enjoyable, the descriptions beautiful and realistic.

*I was provided a free copy of this novel in exchange for an honest review."

Get ★★★★★ A PEEK AT BATHSHEBA
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B00LEPPDV6
#nook http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/a-peek-at-bathsheba-uvi-poznansky/1119923612?ean=2940151690492 
#iTunes https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id962197118
#kobo https://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/a-peek-at-bathsheba
#smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/514602
#Print http://BookShow.me/0984993274
#Audio http://BookShow.me/B00PMA8NS4/


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Then, growing smaller and smaller as I drove away to Natasha, he could still be heard across the distance, blowing a tune for me. One note after another rose trembling in the air, awakening a mood, a joy turned into something inexplicable, into sadness, over which I murmured, 'I don't need a song to prove that I'm in such a lowdown groove--'"

To read more, and listen to the wonderful narration by Don Warrick, click here:
I'm in such a lowdown groove


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I try to comfort her, but she seems to be far away, locked in her own grief. I raise her to her feet and carry her-all the way up the long, circular staircase-into my chamber. Kissing her I taste the salt of her tears. I smell the sweet fragrance of her milk. 
Then I make love to her--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
I raise her to her feet and carry her to my chamber


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The door will swing and open wide
Take off your coat and come inside
No more trembling, no more chill
Here is my paper and my quill--

To read more click here:
Kisses, hugs, and lavish giving


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

It's a rush, don't break a heel!
The price is slashed, this book--a steal!

Check it out:
99 cents sale: A Peek at Bathsheba


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Through the decorative lattice that marks the edge of my roof I see a woman, an achingly beautiful woman bathing on a close-by roof. She has just wrapped herself with something translucent, so her body is hidden from sight-all but a distant impression of her foot.

To read more click here:

One evening I awaken to the sound of birds, chirping


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

My author friends have joined forces with me! We bring you amazing stories, narrated by great voice actors just in time for Mother's Day. Please join us for a chance to win audiobooks:

Happy Mother's Day


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

And as it spreads its feathers I think I see out there, behind the flutter, a curvaceous outline of a nude. I ache to touch her flesh. It is glowing with warm, reddish hues of terra-cotta. Her breasts are tipped with gold--

To read more click here:
Her breasts are tipped with gold


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

In my exhaustion I can barely move my lips, yet I know she will read me. "What's his name?" 
"Solomon."
"Yes," I say, telling myself how fortunate it is for him, and how timely, to be named for peace. "Solomon."
There is a time to kill and a time to heal, a time to tear down and a time to build. How fortunate it is for me to find myself back here. I am a father. I am the keeper of my family, and the shepherd of my people. What a moment this is, the perfect moment to usher in a new era.

To read more, click here:
Enjoy Father's Day together: read A Peak at Bathsheba


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"Come here," I whisper to her. 
Instead she goes to the window. I find myself unable to say anything, so instead I make a note to myself, to write down these words, later: "The fragrance of your garments is like the fragrance of Lebanon. You are a garden locked up, my sister, my bride. You are a spring enclosed, a sealed fountain."

To read more click here:
You are a spring enclosed, a sealed fountain


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

With this woman presenting herself to my imagination in such an alluring way, I began worrying that I would surely go down in history as a sinner. Truly I wished to stay honest with the public-but knew I would find it difficult to do so. Being absolutely frank about the naughty thoughts in my head would surely prevent me from looking good in their eyes.

To read more click here:
A rosy sunset light played upon her neck, her ears, her cheeks


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

First Bathsheba throws open the window, letting in a cold morning breeze. As if to tell me that this is already autumn, a smell of dry leaves wafts in. The silk curtains start swishing as they sway, they billow wildly around her, blotting and redrawing the curves of her silhouette, which in a blink, brings back to me the fullness of her figure back then, when she was expecting our first child--

To read more, click here:
I remember the way I held her n my arms


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

When Uriah comes before me he seems unusually tense. His jaw is set, his face-pale. 
At first I figure that the long journey to the city of Rabbah and back here again must have drained him. I try to ignore the pain I detect in his eyes. I mean, it must be my mistake, I am seeing things. And whether I like it or not, for his wife's sake I must push him into a trap--

To read more and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer click here: 
I send my body guard after him, with a gift


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I seal the scroll and give it to my dear, trusty soldier, knowing he would never suspect he is carrying his own death sentence in his hand. And for a long time after the sound of his steps has died down I remain there, sitting at the edge of my throne, listening for him, hoping he would come back to me, wishing I could find a way to save him.

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Justin Harmer, click here:
He is steadfast in refusing to go home. Being stubborn may cost him dearly


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

The second new book this week: Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant is a collection of art throughout the ages, around the story of David. This volume focuses on the the aftermath of the victory over Goliath.

To read more, click here: 
Inspired by art: Fall of a giant


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Laurie Vincent loves a juicy story with interesting characters, spiced up with sex, some suspense and of course, humor, and so are her books. I am thrilled to find her review of my art book, Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:

★★★★★ A Delightful Tour of Classic Art!
Format: Kindle Edition|Verified Purchase
I have had the pleasure to enjoy the stunning art collection Uvi Poznansky has compiled of David & Goliath, and would absolutely recommend this masterpiece to anyone who has a fine appreciation for historical art. Uvi presents her material in a lovely manner, as though giving us a personal tour in museum, commenting on each piece with delightful knowledge. Uvi is very passionate about her love of these paintings, and her enthusiasm is addictive. You, too, will appreciate the quality of this impressive work, and also feel inspired. Thank you for sharing this outstanding collection, Uvi, and reminding us how art can enrich our lives. I highly recommend this fabulous book to anyone -- both those who are already fans and a treat to those, like myself, who was thrilled to discover it.

★★★★★ get Inspired by Art: Fall of a Giant:
#kindle http://BookShow.me/B01MSBS82Q
#nook http://tinyurl.com/nook-fall
#apple http://tinyurl.com/apple-fall
#kobo http://tinyurl.com/kobo-fall


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

Through the decorative lattice that marks the edge of my roof I see a woman, an achingly beautiful woman bathing on a close-by roof. She has just wrapped herself with something translucent, so her body is hidden from sight-all but a distant impression of her foot--

To read more, click here:
An achingly beautiful woman bathing on a close-by roof


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

I am honored to be interviewed on Tabitha Barret's website, where I also offer a giveaway prize. She was curious to know Why should readers buy my book? To which I said:

Regardless of genre, books can do one of two things: they can let you escape from reality, or they can set a mirror before you where you can see it, even in its darkest corners, with brilliance and precision you have not faced before. My books do both. Set in a different era, for example WWII London, they sweep you away into remembering every detail of that time, from how women styled their hair to how a telephone call from a booth was connected overseas. But arching over all these details is the way you will engage with my characters, and follow them in the hard choices they must make. Their joys and sorrows may reflect what you have gone through in your past. If you want to see what's in your heart, read my stories.

Want to read more, and learn about the giveaway? Click here:
Fun and fast interview and giveaway with Uvi


----------



## Uvi Poznansky (Jul 6, 2012)

"I'm glad you see it my way," says Bathsheba. "Singing the praises of the victors is fine-but then, if that's all we hear, who will speak for the downtrodden?"
She has a point, which is why I must argue against it. I close my hand upon the scroll, and shake my fist in the air. "History admires those who are strong! It is this that makes me strive to achieve great things."
Bathsheba gives me a look--

To read more, and listen to the beautiful narration by Bob Sterry, click here:
Let her voice be heard


----------

